# b5 s4 02 sensor codes



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

16534 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1
P0150 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent
16514 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1
P0130 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent

Anyone have any ideas about these codes? Ive replaced the entire wiring harness with oem new one. Changed to a new ecu. Replace both oxygen sensor and had warranties one come and replaced again. still nothing. I'm at a loss of what to do.

This is for a b5 s4


----------



## martdog (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a 2000 A6 and have been dealing with similar problems with those codes. I do have 3 inch downpipes and a stage 3 tune on my car and i have been suspecious if one of these elements has been causing problems. Do you have any modifications on your car.


----------



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

The car has bosch 044 fuel pump, stock injectors, stock intercoolers, stock maf, srm bipipes, forge DV, oem rs4 clutch, 034 coil pack conversion, 034 throttle body boot, awe intake, 034 rs4 turbo inlet pipes, oem borg warner rs4 turbos, true bosch 4 bar fpr.


----------

